# 2009 Shotgun/Choke/Load Set Ups...



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Let's hear your set up that you'll be using this spring! For me:

-12 g Benelli Nova, 26" bbl

-Carlson's Turkey Extra Full

-1-3/4oz of #5 Hevi Shot 

Come on Spring!:coolgleam


----------



## Bucknasty (Nov 5, 2004)

the same. HA!


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

mossberg 835 
tru glo rifle sights.

primo's jelly head choke

winchester supreme XX
3 inch 2 oz. number 5's.

and of course my calls (natures echo slate and aluminum pot calls)

woodhaven diaphrams ...truthfully lots of different ones.

and i dont use a box call for some reason. lol.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Stoeger Model 2000 12 gauge

Tru-Glo front sight

Win. Supreme XX 3" 2 oz #5's

Jellyhead Choke.

This setup has taken 5 Toms, including 1 @ 47 yards and 1 @ 53 yards


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Rem 870 20guage
Knoxx Ops Tactical Stock
Pure Gold .555
26" Barrel Polished using J-B Non Embedding bore compound
Hevi 13 1 1/4 6s (pre 2007 version) 

If I wanna make it a 50+ yard gun I will be switching to Nitro Company 1 7/16 strait 7s.


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

I use my Remington SP10 3-1/2" 10ga with 26" barrel and stock full choke tube.
Winchester XX supreme #5's

The boy will be sporting a Remington 870 3" 12ga with 26" barrel and a HS Strut turkey undertaker choke tube.

Shells??? (We have not pattered his gun yet.This will be his first year out with it)

Good luck guy's & gal's...I cant wait SPRING!!!!!!


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

IF i get a tag, my setup is-

Rem 870 12 gauge
Primos Tight Wad choke
Winchester XX Supreme #5
Tru-Bead turkey extreme


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Remington 870 26"
TruGlo fiber optic Pro Series Magnum Gobble Dot
Remington Turkey Super Full choke
3" Winchester XX Supreme #5


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Remington 870 Magnum 3" Chambered 26" Ventilated Barrel
Remington Extra Full Turkey Choke
Winchester XX Supreme 3" - #5's
Primos Box, Diaphram and Slate calls
Mossy Oak Break-Up Camo on Everything

40 yards and under = DEAD TURKEY!!!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

870 Remington 3" mag
Patternmaster choke tube
Winchester XX Supreme #5


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

06 Bowtech Tribute with Carbon Tech Cheetah arrows and Rage 2 blade heads (the bow and set up I have in my sig except for the arrows).

If I don't get a tom in due time I will switch to the below setup.

870 with a Rhino Turkey choke and polished bore/forcing cone.
3in, 1 5/8oz Hevi 13 #6 (broze colored hull).
Mueller Quick shot sight.

J-


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

Rem 870 special purpose Mag
Aimpoint 9000SC camo
Kicks Gobblin thunder .665
3" Federal premium #5


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Just noticed that the majority of you use Winchester XX's for your load of choice...interesting. I would imagine this is due to good results?


----------



## knightextreme (Nov 24, 2008)

Winchester 1300 20 gauge

Winchoke: full

And some of my own loads.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Benelli SBE2
Rhino choke (.660 I believe??)
The old Rem Hevishot #5. 3" shell.
No aftermarket sight. I don't see the need.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Browning Gold Stalker with a 2.5 power fixed scope

Primos Jellyhead Choke

Hevi Shot 3" #5s


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

- 26" Left-handed SBEII

- Wright's Turkey Choke #3 (.650 e.d.)

- 3-1/2" 2 oz. #6 Winchester Supreme Elite Xtended Range
or...
- 3-1/2" 2 oz. #6 Hevi-13
we'll see which peforms better on the patterning board

Looking to add a HiViz MagniComp front sight:

http://www.hivizsights.com/Shotgun-MagniComp-Magni-Optic-Technology-P79C1.aspx

Anyone having any experience with this sight?


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll be using my Mossberg 835 with an extra-full factory choke. Shooting 3.5" #4 shot remington's nitro turkey.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Benelli Nova 12 guage
Comp-N-choke tube
Winchester 3.5" number 5's

Ganzer


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, I decided to switch it up this year . . .at least to start:]

28 gauge Verona LX501 o/u
Factory FULL choke
Bismuth #5


Backup gun, after first weekend:

Mossberg 935
Undertaker Hevi-approved choke
3 1/2" Hevi 13 #6


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Remington 870 12 Guage
Remington Super Full Choke
Winchester XX #5 Turkey
1.75 X 5 Scope.


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Winchester superX2
Winchester extra full choke
3.5"-Hevi shot #6


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

My Verona SX401, Winchester XX #5 Turkey, and Undertaker choke tube.


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Benelli Realtree Nova 26" with Limbsaver,
Primos Jelly Head choke,
3-1/2" 2 oz. #5 Winchester Supreme Elite Xtended Range shells
It has treated me good for the last 3 years. Even when I forget my glasses!


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

A broadsword and throwing stars. 

Ok...really

SBE1 
Carlson turkey choke.
Winchester Supreme Turkey loads. in 3 1/2" #5s


----------

